# My chihuahua is very large



## Locomotor

My wife and I got what was supposed to be a chihuahua puppy from friends of ours....he was a big puppy and has only got bigger. 12 pounds at 5 months and he isn't fat...his brothers and sisters were all small and very chihuahua looking. He has the chihuahua attitude and looks like a big long hair. I will post a pic soon. 
I know this size is not the norm but does it happen?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## TinyTails

I have a large chihuahua as well - he is 12 pounds at 5 years old. When I got him I thought he was going to be a purse dog lol. I have seen them in all sizes. Whenever we go to the dog park I get "wow that's a big chihuahua" but I love him just the way he is


----------



## svdreamer

Yeah, we have a few larger chihuahuas on here. My largest full chi is 8.7 pounds. I have a mix that is larger. But in my town, 12 to 18 pound chis are not unheard of.


----------



## mooberry

12 at five months would make me think mix, my Bijoux is a big chi at 7.5 lbs at 5 months 12 at 5 is still a small dog tho


----------



## 20887

I would guess he is either mixed or had really large parents! Of course, 12 lbs is still a small dog, just over the chihuahua standard. A friend of mine has an 11 lb chihuahua, and he doesn't seem that huge compared to my 6 lb boy.


----------



## Audreybabypup

I think the pics will show whether its chi or not. Weight varies. Audrey is 4.5 pounds and her parents were both smaller than her. Her little mate is smaller too and he's a boy.


----------



## glyndwr

oow pics please,


----------



## Locomotor

View attachment 6151
Here he is


----------



## svdreamer

Locomotor said:


> View attachment 6151
> Here he is


Kinda hard to tell because he's so dark, but he looks all chi to me. Just on the bigger side. He's a beautiful dog no matter what size he ends up.


----------



## elaina

hi, and welcome to chi people ! My tootsie is a big girl, i havent weighed her in awhile but i think she's alittle over 9 pounds. Minnie was from the same litter and only weighs between 4.5 and 5 pounds. Minnie takes after the dad who was her size and Tootsie takes after her Mom who was big like her


----------



## TLI

Can't really comment on whether he is full chi. Only a DNA test can tell you for sure. But there are many chis that are pure bred that are larger. Your baby doesn't look big. 12 lbs is larger than standard, but by looking at his pics he doesn't look bigger than the average chi these days.


----------



## Gizmo's mom

Gizzy is 3.5 months, and weighs about 5-6 lbs now. I havent weighed him, but that's a guestimate. 

I expect him to be in the 10-12lb range as an adult. People already tell me he's a big chi, and he's still a new born! Haha.


----------



## Locomotor

Very good....Thanks for your replies....He is a part of our family and not going anywhere either way. His name is Carlos.


----------



## Kristin

I don't think he looks that big. And he certainly looks like a chi to me


----------



## MarieUkxx

My Lola is a chi but HUGE. She's so tall. She is long haired and looks like a chi but just a big one. Not the best breeding but she's stunning and so lovely.


----------



## Rubyannie

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Big or small I love them all and your Carlos is a handsome lad..xx


----------



## michele

This post is from 2011,very old one


----------



## miuccias

Just because he is "big" doesn't mean is not full chi just not to standard.
Is difficult to tell from that pic but he looks cute and full chi to me!


----------



## Huly

Bg and Sonny are both larger and true brother and sister. BG is between 7-8lbs where sonny has to be 10lbs easy. Their other siblings are 4-5lb range for some reason my two are the monsters


----------



## MelanieE

My largest is about 11 Ibs and smallest 3Ibs, so quite a variety!


----------



## Rune

My Zara is the same. She went from less than 2 lbs to 12 in the 3.5 months we have had her. I suggested my boyfriend must be bathing her with miracle grow. We met both parents mom is 4 lbs and dad about 7. And they are both very Chi. As mix is unlikely we figure it must be in her genetics somewhere


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn

I have a friend, who's Chi's parents are both 4 pounds and hers weighs 9 pounds. We figured one or two of his grandparents must have been large.


----------

